# Purple/lavender bettas?



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

So like most of us betta parents know...you can't have just one! I am itching for another fishy. I would absolutely love to have a purple or lavender one. 

I know these guys are rare and I'm probably not going to be able to find one at Petsmart so does anyone know of where I should start looking?

I've been scouring the local fish and pet stores but I haven't fallen in love with a new one yet.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My mom got a reddish-lavenderish dalmatian at PetSmart. I guess it just depends on when your stores get a shipment. There's a LFS here who does their ordering off Aquabid and direct color-orders from Malaysia and they will do custom orders if someone wants a particular color or tail type. You pay a bit extra than you would at a large franchise. But I think Petco and PetSmart and other larger North American franchises they have mills in USA. 
Maybe begin to search out stores who do international orders, Aquabid.com or wait until you chance one in the store? Some people here have got lucky with rare colors, including walmart shoppers!


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been stalking the local stores, including walmart  Maybe I'll get lucky and find one!

I wish I could just pick a picture off the internet and have it show up at my door.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm getting a purple male to breed to a female I raised last year who carries purple genes. She produced purples in her spawns to a brother.


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

Would love to know where you've been able to find them. I am absolutely in love with the purple/violet/lavender ones.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is one! You could buy him if you want, but not sure if you would like to spend the money:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1332763603


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw him last night and have been staring at his picture most of today  It makes me nervous to think about shipping them all that way....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My purples are of different genetics. They also have produced multis blues and greens.


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/purple+betta+fish+/ImmerUndImmer/Pets/Betta%20Fish/800px-Blue_betta_fish_super_delta.jpg

I would absolutely love one that looks like this!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've seen more lavenders at petco then petsmart. At petsmart I usually see them in with the plakats.
Go to the store the day they get new bettas and just keep trying, eventually you'll get a lavender  I got this feathertail at petco and I've seem many more.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw 3 at PetSmart the other day...


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

@flyingxchanges To ship betta's into the USA or Canada, you need a trans-shipper. Trans-shippers are people that are allowed to bring living animals such as fish into the country. When you buy a fish, most of the breeder's from Thailand know a list of trans-shippers already.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Uncle to my female. She's actually green with dark red fins but her dad was this male's purple brother. She has produced purples in spawns.


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! 

I must have been to every Petco/Petsmart within 15 miles of where I live. Nothing yet! I even checked our local 'tropical fish' store, and let me tell you their bettas were in worse shape than the Petco/Petsmart and even walmart ones. I wanted to rescue them all


----------

